# [SOLVED] What is USB BIOS Flashback ?



## MaccaDeez89 (Dec 26, 2012)

Can anyone explain what this process is ?


Thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: What is USB BIOS Flashback ?*

An Asus technology. Only available on x79 chipset boards.
Process to flash motherboard BIOS using only a power supply and a USB thumb drive.

How to Use USB BIOS Flashback - ASUS


----------



## MaccaDeez89 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is USB BIOS Flashback ?*

Is it to update the BIOS through usb then ?


The motherboard I plan to use is a sabertooth z77.

Would I need to update it ?

And if so would it be with this update here: 

Update Version 1708 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download SABERTOOTH Z77


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: What is USB BIOS Flashback ?*

Simply allows you to do so on the bench, without having any other components installed.

If the board is fully installed and operational in a system, I'ld use the Asus BUPDATER BIOS Upgrade Procedure


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is USB BIOS Flashback ?*

A Bios update is rarely needed and should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing.


----------



## MaccaDeez89 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: What is USB BIOS Flashback ?*

Ok.

Thanks for your answers guys.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is USB BIOS Flashback ?*

You're welcome.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when you setup the build and install the software you will get a message saying new bios available, to do it you put the flash drive in the port at the back of mobo and press the button and it will download the newest BIOS.

But as said there is no need to flash the BIOS unless it fixes a problem you have.


----------

